# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Suche Songtitel

## Bighitrider

Sorry für den thread.. wurde bisher nicht fündig mit der suchfunktion, suche die

Songtitel für die Filme:

Super8
Earthed 4
Drift 3

habe die filme momentan kollegen ausgeleiht und möchte fragen ob jemand die Songtitelliste schon erstellt hat... falls nicht wäre ich froh Ihr könntet mir den thread angeben inden ich sie eintragen soll, wenn ich die filme zurück habe.

----------


## mario

glaub bei earthed stehns im nachspann

----------


## Bighitrider

jo i glaube doch bei allen filmen oder nicht?? und die hab ich eben nicht zuhause...

----------


## sorris

will jetzt keinen neuen thread aufmachen - wie heißt der song von dem video? 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIcZH6Lo68g

----------


## joseppe

kenne das lied selbst nicht, aber nach n wenig rumgoogeln müsste es eigentlich taking back sunday heißen.
interpret ist error operator.

mfg patrick

----------


## sorris

danke, hab mal nachgeschaut

Taking Back Sunday(bandname) - Louder Now(Album) - Error Operator(titel)

mal sehen obs das ist

----------


## joseppe

ahhh ok..also andersrum

----------


## sorris

yo es ists^^

----------


## DaFlow

DRIFT 3:
Use It - 28 Days
Ortizmo - Down In The Dirt
Change Of Face - 3am
Ortizmo - Hollywood
Angelas Dish - Televise
Anthrax - Room For One More
Ortizmo - Constat State Of Reflux
Purrvert - Fat Lips
The Accidents - Ain't No Chance
Change Of Face - Sleep Standing
Black Grass - Bang (Turn It Out)
Revelation Theory - Undone
Superheist - Have Your Way
Through Crimson Eyes - Game Of Life
Millencolin - Farewell My Hell
Black Grass - Score
Millencolin - Hard Times
In The Grey - Skyward
Dope - You Spin Me Round (Like A Record)
Osterberg - Lick The Bacon
The Accidents - Angel OF Death
The Chords - Get Off Mi Couch

EARTHED 4:
man with x-ray eyes - bauhaus
i don't love you you don't love me - trio 
motorhead - hawkind
i can't explain - the who
shambala - three dog night
if you could read your mind - clinic
you have been disconnected - brian jonestown massacre
what about us - the fall
blow the whistle - too short
kink - archie bronson outfit
the money will just roll on in - fang
the first vietnamese war - the black angels (war auch im trailer)
you can't hold us back - atari teenage riot
cherry lips - archie bronson outfit
meander - missing brazils
see no evil - television
been caught stealing - janes addiction
hard on for jesus - dandy warhols
grow so ugly - black keys
noise of carpet - stereolab
malela - brian jonestown massacre
skull x - primal scream

----------


## Bighitrider

YES MAN!! DANKE viel mal=)=)=)
super8 finded der kollege nimmer.. aber werde die titel noch reinposten.. ahja habe da noch etwas für den thread!! moment please!

----------


## Bighitrider

NWD 1: 
Toxic - Crazy Town
Fueled - Anthrax
Hell on Wheels - Fu Manchu
Totalimmortal - AFI
The Passenger - Lunachicks
Living in Exile - Blood For Blood
Chewin' Fingers - Gluecifer
Calling from the Lord - Furnaceface
The Best - Skinny J's 
Roll with it - Upper class Racket 
Intervention - Dope 

NWD 2: 
Project Wyze - Nothing what it seems
Saliva - Click, Click, Boom 
Clutch - Careful with that Mic
Corrision of Conformity - Zippo
SX-10 - Gotta get away
Delinquent Habits - Break'em Off
Blood for Blood - Anywhere but here
Fireside - Slack
Jaya the Cat - The Wilderness
Disturbed Voices
Cold - Anti-Love Song
Nazareth - Razzamatazz 

NWD 3:
Los Straitjackets - Furious´
Dope - Take Your Best Shot
Unwritten Law - Blame It On Me
Blackalicious - First In Flight
Roadsaw - Right On Through
FuManchu - Squash That Fly
Iron Maiden - Aces High
Swollen Members - Chewin Concrete
Unwritten Law - Hellborn
Cypress Hill - Trouble
Corrosion of Conformity - Clean My Wounds
28 Days - Sucker
Cage - Freewheel Burning
Delinquent Habits -Info 

NWD 4: 
For those about to ride - BC/DC - Intro
Superstar 2 - Saliva - Darren Bearclaw
Stick em up - Quarashi - Cedric Gracia
Soul Creation - Cinder - Robbie Bourdon
Mind Blow - Zion I - Jeff Lenowsky a. Aaron Chase
This goes on - Hypnogaya - Richie Schley
Feelin Alright - Illegal Substance - Joe Schwartz
Blackout - Head PE - John Cowan
Cadillac Rock Box - Anthrax
The Battle Left Me - Jaya the Cat 
I´ve been up the steps - GOB
Skills - Gang Starr 
World goes Round - Slightly Stupid 
Dangerous - Hed PE 
Right On - Shocore 

NWD 5: 
Ground Zero – Mash Out Posse
Ooh Aah – Grits
U Wit That – SonDooble
Slut Machine – Monster Magnet
Watch This – Swollen Members
The Mob Goes Wild – Clutch
Pride – Damageplan
Get Away – Hed
Radio Edit – Sweatshop Union
Put It Down – Spiderbalt
The Sentinal – The Hill Top Hoods
Radiation Day – Monster Magnet
Miss Alissa – Eagels of Death Metal

Kranked 4: 
It's on - Funk Kin 
Son of a Man - Wicked Lestor 
Stack it up - Wicked Lestor 
IndoSwing - Wicked Lestor 
Deep Dirt - Wicked Lestor 
Steel Head -Wicked Lestor 
Beat Dis - Bomb the Bass
I Am - Zebrahead
Good Times Roll - Powerman 5000
Know Œbout the Funk - Funk Kin 
Take a Cup - Wicked Lestor
Junkie XL - Legion
On Deaf Ears - One Minute Silence 
Fish out of Water - One Minute Silence 
Greta - Sprung Monkeys 
Food - One Minute Silence 
Let's Ride - Wicked Lestor 

Kranked 5: 
El Distorto de Melodica - Everclear 
Rockstar - NERD
Down Brown - Lester 
Rock the Dead - Twiztid 
All Good - De La Soul
Crank the System - Superheist
Soweto - Hieroglyphics
Surfer Song - Flip Nixon
Wonderboy - Tenacious D
Bro - Goldfinger 
Bangers - Lester
Breakdown - 98 Mute
Waking the Rat - Lester 
Feeding the Rat - Lester 
Sasquath - Lester 

The Collective: 
Spirit of India - Terry Oldfield 
Lend me your love - Slackstring 
Trippin - Zion I
Candle - Slackstring
Earthbound Child - The John Butler Trio
Domino - Thunderball
Break To The Future - Phontaine
The Thing About It - Sweatshop Union
Like The Angel - Rise Against
Torches - Rise Against
Track 17 - Marlin
Track 2 - Marlin
Sunday Jen - Slackstring
Life In The Rain - Quarantic 
Stone Love - Pepper 

Sprung 5: 
Quantic - Fresh Rhythm
Bushy - Don't mind if i do
Capsule - Riche et Belle 
F.O. the Smack Magnet - Panty Raid
Breakestra - The Live Mix Part 2
Quantic - We Got Soul
Citizen Fish - Shrink the Distance
Meitz - Ming Parle
Capsule - Last Moon
Korea Girl - B-Side
Softball - Foreign Land
Lost Island - Sections 16
Luckie Strike - Slightly Stoopid
JD& The Devil's Dynamite Band - Flames of Darkness
Calipso Kint & The Soul Investigators - Chick Beans
Calipso Kint & The Soul Investigators - Mo' Calipso Strut
Steve Alba - Banjo Treats
No Legs - Nervous System
Quasimoto - Put a Curse on You
F.O. THe Smack Magnet - The Humpty Dance
Astropop3 - So Happy
Quantic - Fresh Rhythm
Bubba Thomas and The Lightmen Plus One - The Phantom
Breakestra - The Live Mix2
F.O. The Smack Magnet - Long Lost Friend 
Chester - Get Outta My Way
Chester - Hornby Size
Capsule - Le Salon
Citizen Fish - Over The Fence
Rob Life - The Great Rhythm Caper
Dan Hicks and the Hot Licks - Comes Love 
Diehard Youth - Bust a Move
Soul Seven - Southside Funk
Chris Murray - Back Rooms & Diesel Fumes
Color Climax - Power-Pac
Styly Cee feat. Karizma & Midnyte - All Stylz Anthem
Breakestra - The Live Mix Part 2
Yesterdays new Quintet - Daylight
Hard Kandy - Moonlight 

Monkey Style 2: 
Caring is creepy - The Shins 
Seven Nation Army - White Stripes 
Intromental - Punktuality 
Mind Blow - Zion 1 
Relaxin with Cherry - Kid Loco 
Blood on the Motorway - DJ Shadow 
Aces High - Iron Maiden 
Art of Drawing - AFI 
Aristry Entertainment - The London Philharmonia 

Chainsmoke 2: 
Big Truck - Coal Chamber
Linchpin - Fear Factory 
The Silent Acquicscene of Millions - Sinch 
Evil and Harm - Tribal Futures 
What comes around - Illnino 
Crazy Claws - Tricky 
Headup - Deftones 
Dum Dum Baby - Baby Fox
Strangelove Addiction - Supreme Beings Of Leisure
Extinction - Robert Mirabal 
Toque De Muerto - Gripline 
Soulfly - Soulfly 
Spaced - Beamish & Fly
Stoked - Beamish & Fly 
New Disease - Spineshank 
Into the Void - Kyuss 
Anamorphic - Bell Portable 

Ride to the Hills: 
Spellbound - Dimmu Borgit 
Grey Royale - Greyboy
Ignore - The Line 
Skyscraper - King Cobb Steelie 
Everything sucks - Dope 
Refused are ****ing dead - Refused 
Ride the Lightning - Metallica 
Sweet Yesterdays - Terry Baine 
Sign of the Gipsy Queen - April Wine
Deo - Amon Tobin 
Four Ton Mantis - Amon Tobin 
In a Room - Millencolin 
Big Calm - Morcheeba
New Noise - Refused 
Deep End - Swollen Member 
Madness - Malasses 

Union: 
My Name is a killing Word - Form Of Rocket 
All or Nothing - Numbs 
Feel Good - Planet Earth 
Pedal to the Medal - Kazzer 
Surreal - Sofina
Witch Trail - Stavesacre
Outta Control - Numbs
Gab 2 - Sofina 
If you want - Death On Wednesday
So very Ordinary - Divit 
You know what this is - Form Of Rocket
Danger Snake - Form Of Rocket 
Exhale - As Yet Untitled

Red Bull Rampage 2002
Song Interpret
Let Down And Alone - Death By Stereo
No Mind - Happy Campers
I Believe You - Celldweller
Break To The Futur - Earball
Anymore - Souldivider
One Shot - Pulley
One Sun - Earball
Gasmask - Voivod
Will The Change - Superheist
I Want - Face To Face
NWD 4: 
For those about to ride - BC/DC - Intro
Superstar 2 - Saliva - Darren Bearclaw
Stick em up - Quarashi - Cedric Gracia
Soul Creation - Cinder - Robbie Bourdon
Mind Blow - Zion I - Jeff Lenowsky a. Aaron Chase
This goes on - Hypnogaya - Richie Schley
Feelin Alright - Illegal Substance - Joe Schwartz
Blackout - Head PE - John Cowan
Cadillac Rock Box - Anthrax
The Bottle Left Me - Jaya the Cat 
I´ve been up the steps - GOB
Skills - Gang Starr 
World goes Round - Slightly Stupid 
Dangerous - Hed PE 
Right On - Shocore]

Chain reaction 3
Metox -Step Forward
Ill Nino - I am Loco
Motorhead - The Road Crew
Biohazard - Shades of Gray
Dust to Dust- Submission
Stubborn All-Stars- Glimmer Of Hope
The Little Kingz- Get Up Stand Up
Pilfers - Mr. Exploita
Fear Factory - Cloning Technology
Dry Kill Logic - Nightmare
Metox - Issues
Lane Eight - Vidiot
Voice of Reason - For you
Dust To Dust - New Low
Beyond The Embrace - Mourning In Magenta
Biohazard - Last Man Standing
Pennywise - society
Millencolin - No Cigar

Chain Reaction 4
Kann vieleicht jemand anderes posten!

Chain Reaction 5
Hatebreed - Live for This
Eleventeen - Come Cleen
The Bouncing Souls - Inside out
Snowdogs - Are You With Missy
Braille - perceptions
Dead 50 s - Short Bus
Snowdogs - Average Kid
American Distress - American Distress
Avail - Simple Song
Hot Water Music - Jack All Of Trades
Pedro the Lion - Penetration
Lagwagon - Violins
El Diablo Bastardo - Viva Lucha Libra
Slurge - Godseat
Darkest Hour - Veratas Aequitas
Dead 50 s - Unfaded
Dfive9 - Bukkake
________________________________________
schmutzfink
22.04.2005, 12:24
Kranked 1 'Live to Ride' (1998)
1. Senser - 'Whats Going On'
2. Papa Brittle - 'Counter Information'
3. Filibuster - 'Blunt'
4. Guttermouth - 'No More'
5. The Offspring - 'My Old Lady'
6. Incubus - 'Vitamin'
7. Guttermouth - '1 2 3 Slam'
8. Raggadeath - 'Brain Bomb'
9. Senser - 'State of Mind'
10. The Ziggens - 'My Paycheck Bounced'

Kranked 3 'Ride Against the Machine'(2000)
1. Opening Scene- Wicked Lestor
2. Rossland - One Minute Silence - 'A Waste of Things to Come' 
- Gabe Gaudet
3. Colorado/SoCal- Matt the Alien
4. England - Matt the Alien
5. Utah/Nevada - Zombie Froth
6. Peru - One Minute Silence - 'Stuck Between a Rock and a Hard Place'
7. France - Dominique Poupant - Original Composition
8. " - Authur Funkarellii - 'Piggy'
9. Whistler/Superheros - Zebrahead - 'Get Back'
10. " " - Shuvelhead - 'Piece of Me'
11. Turkey -The Rootsmen - 'Berber Bashment'
12. North Shore - Coldcut - 'Let us Play'
13. Crash/Bonus - Matt the Alien
14. End Credits - Gabe Gaudet


Chainsmoke 2: 
Big Truck - Coal Chamber
Linchpin - Fear Factory 
The Silent Acquicscene of Millions - Sinch 
Evil and Harm - Tribal Futures 
What comes around - Illnino 
Crazy Claws - Tricky 
Headup - Deftones 
Dum Dum Baby - Baby Fox
Strangelove Addiction - Supreme Beings Of Leisure
Extinction - Robert Mirabal 
Toque De Muerto - Gripline 
Soulfly - Soulfly 
Spaced - Beamish & Fly
Stoked - Beamish & Fly 
New Disease - Spineshank 
Into the Void - Kyuss 
Anamorphic - Bell Portable

Extras New World Disorder 5...
01.Glucifer - Put Me On a Plate
02.Grant Baldwin - I should
03.Sweatshop Union - Better Days
04.Dag Nasty - Twisted Again
05.A.M.P. - Traces Of Smoke
06.Nuclear Saturday - Just One Day
07.Phontaine - Angel Falls
08.Rob The Viking - With Meaning (remix)
09.Throttlerod - In The Flood
10.Rob The Viking - Under Street Lights
11.theLINE - System Deceptive
12.Tummler - Shooting Blanks
13.Puny Human - Devil's Riff

Superheros 3 (2003)
01. Marilyn Manson - Resident Evil Theme 
02. Andrew W.K. - 'Take it off'
03. Gonzales - 'Gonna Get Off Right Away'
04. The Faint - 'Glass Danse'
05. Motorhead - 'Overkill'
06. Zion 1 - 'Elevate'
07. Mudvayne - 'Dig'
08. Pills - 'Rock Me'
09. Sonovac - 'Human Fly' 10. DJ Rupture - 'Minesweeper Suite'
11. The Cure - 'A Forest' (Deep Forest Remix)
12. The Rapture - 'House of Jealous Lovers'
13. Takako Minekawana - 'Maxi'
14. N.W.O - 'Ministry'
15. DJ Z-Trip
16. Decender - 'Land Down Under'
17. Good Riddence - 'Red Fire Engine'


Chainspotting (1997)
1. Intro - Guy Fletcher - 'Chainspotting'
2. Rob Warner - Space Monkeys- 'Blowing Down the Stylus'
3. Martin Hawes - Garbage - 'Milk' (Witzy Remix)
4. Team Animal - Tribute to Nothing - 'Think You Should'
5. Martyn Ashton - Orbital - 'Satan'
6. Will Longden - Black Star Liner - 'Killah Connection'
7. Stripper - Crustation - Purple'
8. LA - Death in Vegas- 'Rocco'
9. The Mart(y)(i)ns - Freakpower- 'Husband'
10. Hans Rey - C.J Bolland - 'Sweet Is Sweeter' 
11. Ending - Mother -'Gotta Luv It'

Evolve (1999?)
1. Intro - Jon Cougar Concentration Camp - 'Reeces Feces'
2. San Fransisco - 88Fingers Louie - 'Elmers'
3. Monterey - F.Y.P - 'Hungover Girl'
4. Los Angeles - Jon Cougar Concentration Camp - 'My Favourite Place'
5. NYC - Dillenger 4 - 'shutyourlittletrap,inc'
6. Philladelphia - Decay - 'Tattoo'
7. Pennsylvania - Chanlwa - 'Little Dog'
8. JJ Gregorowicz - The Fairlanes - 'Last Sunrise'
9. Ryan Intro - The Gamits - 'Sweet Vally High'
10. Vancouver - The Lillingtons - 'I Need Some Brain Damage'
11. North Shore - Decay - 'Brake Away'
12. Seattle - Oblivion - 'Back on the Satelitte'
13. Colorado - The Gamits - 'Dead, Like and Enemy'
14. Final and Credits - Fifteen - 'Evolve'

Earthed 2 Tracklist:

The End Of Biters-International - Prefuse 73
Boredom - Buzzocks
Cement mixer - Clinic 
Rhymin whith the banz - These one feat double k
Joy Division - Substance 1977- 1980 
I want you - Inspiral carpets
I'm stranded - The Saints 
As Long As I Have You - Garnet Mimms
Why don't you do me right? - Loves Lies Limp
The Cure - A forest (acoustic version)
Brootle - Two lone Swordsmen
Psycho - the sonics
Spartaklade - Electrelane
Being Boiled - Human league
Damp - Two lone Swordsmen
Plug myself in - D.O.S.E + mark E smith
Gown of green - Mr & Mrs
Join the Dots - Roots Manuva
Personality crisis - New York Dolls
Sex beat - Two lone swordsmen
Le song Electrelane
Follow The Leader - Eric B. Rakim
Shouting for Joey - Aerogramme
Old Man Feat.( Ol Dirty Bastard Rza) - Masta Killa
I'll be surprised - Skinny man
I feel Alright - The dammed
Ballroom Blitz - Sweet
UNKLE v DJ Shadow - Rock on - Hombas mix
The lurch - Two lone Swordsmen
Conservative Christian, Right Wing, Republican Staight,White,American - Todd Snider

THE NEW DEAL

1. Cirrus - Boomerang (nynex remix)
2. Lyricson - Seeking for a better future
3. Midtown - Give it up
4. The Postal Service - Such great heights
5. Matinda - Ruffneg man
6. Gym Class Heros - Papercuts
7. Dj Mightiness - Track 4
8. Prefuse 73 - The end of biters-international
9. Lyricson - Night and Day
10. Ima Robot - Dynomite
11. Lyricson - Wood and Steel Remix
12. Rise Against - Black Masks and Gasoline

Red Bull Freight Train 
Gonzales - This one jam
Munkafust - Yeah yo
Vegas Demilo - Payback
Gonzales - Prankster fly
Swete - Granada Serenata
Bad Haskells - Lovejoy
Gonzales - The worst MC part 2
Gonzales - Pranksterdam
Her Majesty - Rules to follow
Bring Me The f**ing riot...Man - Riot dance
The Hilltop Hoods - Tomorrow will do
Motormilk - Captain America
Gift Horse – Butterfly

NWD 6 (Unchained): 

Symphony of Destruction – Megadeath 
Holy Diver – Dio 
Bury Me Standing – Z Trip 
Wait a Minute – Danko Jones 
Beautiful Me – Latief 
Cut Back – Sweatshop Union 
Stop – Janes Addiction 
Rude Boy – Zion I 
Bring the Noise – Anthrax feat Public Enemy 
Too Hot – Skid Row 
Try – Sweatshop Union 
Youth Gone Wild – Skid Row 
Easy Ride – Burlap

ROAM:

We Are Going – Burning Spear [Intro]
Since We Last Spoke – RJD2 [Intro]
Asia – Phontaine [Shore]
Rookie – Boy Sets Fire [Whistler Bike Park]
Pleasure and Business (Prague Remix) – Phontaine [Prague]
Coming Home Soon – Latch Key Kid [Moab]
Morning Sun – The Beautiful Girls [Lunn’s Backyard]
Choose One – Zinndeadly ft. Big Dro & Mystic [Sun Valley]
Un/A Simple History – ThieveryCorporation [Morocco]
She’s On A Mission – Slackstring [BC Interior]
Everchanging – Rise Against [BC Interior]
Shiver – Chris Velan [Credits

Chain Reaction 4:

1. Lane Eight - Wide open
2. Mr.Lif - Pull out your cut
3. Motorhead - Shine
4. Ten Foot People - Giving gravity a hand
5. The Step Kings - Vibe
6. The Bouncing Souls - Argyle
7. Swollen Members - Aggression
8. Kittie - Brakish
9. Misfits - Scream
10. H2O - Faster than the world
11. Blood for Blood - Dead end street
12. Stept On - Voices in my head
13. Lagwagon - Know it all
14. Front Line Assembly - Mindphaser
15. The Bouncing Souls - Moon over Asbury
16. Faith No More - The Gentle of making Enemies

SYNOPSIS :

ROCKET FROM THE CRYPT - BOOM IN 69
DIVERSE - EXPLOSIVE
UGLY DUCKING - ENERGY DRINK
CHRIS KIRKLAND - SNAKE
A BEND CALLED PAIN - HELL BOUND
BRIAN ENO - KING'S LED HAT
INCREDIBLE BONGO BAND - APACHE
BROOKLYN FUNK ESSENTIALS - MAKE THEM LIKE IT
AIR - KELLY WATCH THE STARS (MOOG COOKBOOK REMIX)
THRICE - A TORCH TO END ALL TORCHES
USE 3 - CANTALOOP (FLIP FANTASIA)
SWEET - BALLROOM BLITZ
TRIPLE THREAT - MOMING SHOWERS
MIKE NESS - DON'T THINK TWICE, IT'S ALL RIGHT
ERIK B AND RAKIM - KNOW THE LEDGE
DEAD PREZ - I'M A AFRICAN
UGLY DUCKING - EYE ON THE GOLD CHAIN
GRAVEDIGGAZ - PASS THE SHOVEL
NO USE FOR A NAME - TURNING JAPANESE
RAKIN - GUESS WHO'S BACK
36 CRAZY FIST - THE HEART AND THE SHAPE
OZOMATTL - SATURDAY NIGHT
RISE AGAINST - HEAVEN KNOWS
VAST - TOUCHED
88 FINGERS LOULE - SUMMER PHOTOS
MR.SCRUFF - SPANDEX MAN

Earthed 3 Europa: 
PENDULUM - tarantula ( pendulum Vs. fresh feat.Sptda & tenor fly )
THE ADVERTS - one chord
THE BEST OF MANFRED MANN´S EARTH BAND - blinded by the light
THE SMALL FACES - odgens nut gone flake
ARTIC MONKEYS - still take you home
THE SMALL FACES - wham bam thank you man
HAWKIND - orgone accumulator
CHEMICAL BROTHERS - elektrobank
PRETENDERS - the wait
DEAD KENNEDYS - police truck
ARI-UP - allergic
FUN BOY THREE FEAT. BANANARAMA - tain´t what you do
THE PRODIGY - spitfire
THE AMPS - tipp city
THE STRANGLERS - get a grip on yourself
DEAD KENNEDYS - holiday in cambodia
STONE ROSES - begging you
THE FALL - I can hear the grass grow
THE FALL - stephen song
STEREOLAB - cybele´s reverie

CKD

1. Blinded - Fight For You
2. LTG - Sickness
3. Moneyshot - Cowboys And Angels
4. Dos Hombres - That's The One
5. Good Riddance - Last Believer
6. Cranston Foundation - Day By Day
7. Character Traits - Wandering Bluesman
8. Moneyshot - Innocent
9. Character Traits - Moving Day
10. Moneyshot - The Paradox Of Paradise
11. Moneyshot - One Million Degrees

Hier is die songlist für NWD7! :Smile:  

Skidrow - Monkey business (Cam McCaul)
Pet Benatar - Hell is for children (Kyle Strait)
Dilated Peoples - You Cant Ride You Cant Run (John Cowan)
Hed PE - Singles (Paul Basagoitia)
Jedi Mind Tricks - Gorillas (Cam Zink)
Phontaine - The Golden Banjo (Wade Simmons)
The Sounds - Ego (Jeff lenosky)
Rob Zombie - The Scorpion Sleeps (Cedric Garcia & Brian Lopes)
Swollen Members feat. Evidence - Dark Clouds (Daren Berrecloth)
Scorpions - Rock You like a Hurricane (Aaron Chase)
Sweatshop Union - Something to Loose (Richie Schley & Kurt Sorge)
Danko Jones - Baby Hates me (Kirt Voreis & Carlin Dunne)
Wolfmother - Woman (Wayne Goss)
Marylin Manson - Disposable Teens (Luis & Andreu Lacondeguy)
Avenged Sevenfold - Bat Country (Robbie Bourdon)
Too Rude - Not Today (Credits)

DRIFT 3:
Use It - 28 Days
Ortizmo - Down In The Dirt
Change Of Face - 3am
Ortizmo - Hollywood
Angelas Dish - Televise
Anthrax - Room For One More
Ortizmo - Constat State Of Reflux
Purrvert - Fat Lips
The Accidents - Ain't No Chance
Change Of Face - Sleep Standing
Black Grass - Bang (Turn It Out)
Revelation Theory - Undone
Superheist - Have Your Way
Through Crimson Eyes - Game Of Life
Millencolin - Farewell My Hell
Black Grass - Score
Millencolin - Hard Times
In The Grey - Skyward
Dope - You Spin Me Round (Like A Record)
Osterberg - Lick The Bacon
The Accidents - Angel OF Death
The Chords - Get Off Mi Couch

EARTHED 4:
man with x-ray eyes - bauhaus
i don't love you you don't love me - trio 
motorhead - hawkind
i can't explain - the who
shambala - three dog night
if you could read your mind - clinic
you have been disconnected - brian jonestown massacre
what about us - the fall
blow the whistle - too short
kink - archie bronson outfit
the money will just roll on in - fang
the first vietnamese war - the black angels (war auch im trailer)
you can't hold us back - atari teenage riot
cherry lips - archie bronson outfit
meander - missing brazils
see no evil - television
been caught stealing - janes addiction
hard on for jesus - dandy warhols
grow so ugly - black keys
noise of carpet - stereolab
malela - brian jonestown massacre
skull x - primal scream

----------


## sorris

wow THX!!!  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## DasMatti

da hat wohl einer zu viel zeit  :Big Grin: 

ne schmarrn...danke, ist geil die liste

ride on
matti

----------


## Bighitrider

bittebitte=)=)
hab ich alles im internet gefunden.. besitze selber nich die hälfte der filme udn wäre voll zu faul des zu suchen.
aber finds praktisch..

----------


## pAz

geil,danke!!!

----------


## Bruchpilot

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Ahnung wo man Songtitel von Paranoia 4 findet?

Im Abspann steht nix und im Netzt hab ich auch nix gefunden!

mfg

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Hat vielleicht jemand eine Ahnung wo man Songtitel von Paranoia 4 findet?
> 
> Im Abspann steht nix und im Netzt hab ich auch nix gefunden!
> 
> mfg


Das frag ich mich auch.
Schau mal im IBC Forum (Unterforum DDD-Media), da hab ich einen Thread gemacht der heißt glaub ich Paranoia Tracklisten, das is ziemlich aktuell, wennst du noch was weißt bidde schreiben.

edit: www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=235219 schon gfunden

----------

